# Where to start? Heating system new build.



## shell820810 (18 Aug 2013)

Planning a new build, and dont know where to start?! Its two storey, probably about 2800 sq ft.

Initial thoughts were a multifuel stove with back boiler in open plan kitchen/living area, to heat water and radiators during the winter.

And possibly solar panels for hot water during the summer.  (this doesnt seem to be a very cost effective option by the sounds of things).

And then an oil fired central heating as back up. (eg to have the house warm for first thing in the morning).

Having lived in a poorly insultated and draughtly house that is my top priority.

The house will be occupied all days most days (I work part time from home).

Have no idea whether we should be going for UFH - it seems to be the done thing now, is it just a fad?

Will probably just have the rads upstairs, the back boiler should be able to have these warmed for bedtime.

And then there is all the new renewable stuff?  Where is the best place to get recommendations for the most cost effective setup?


----------



## Floorplan (18 Aug 2013)

A decent BER consultant. 
Mixing underfloor and radiators is generally not a good idea- they run at different temperatures.


----------



## shell820810 (19 Aug 2013)

So you would recommend UFH upstairs as well?  Most new builds I have seen have had UFH downstairs and radiators upstairs. Also, I am in the North so I dont think we have BER here?


----------



## Floorplan (19 Aug 2013)

I believe a BER is called an EPC -energy performance certificate-and the consultant a domestic energy assessor in the UK.

I recommend using one system- UFH everywhere or rads. Rads and UFH work in different ways. Rads are high temp. and intermittent. UFH is low temp and always on. UFH works well with geo-thermal- which gives you lowish temperature water- rads less so. Combining the two brings complications.


----------



## shell820810 (19 Aug 2013)

So, say I have UFH upstairs and downstairs.

I intend to light a stove most days, and think i might as well use this to heat the house.

Is it viable (cost effective) to have boiler stove and buffer tank to run the UFH, and use oil (is a condensor boiler better?) as a back up?


----------



## Shane007 (19 Aug 2013)

Solid fuel into UFH do not mix unless you do so via a buffer tank, having the solid fuel side open vented & the UFH side pressurised.

Cost wise, it is not very cost effective to do this way. Best option is a room only stove. Good ones belt out heat, cost very little to run & opening doors allows heat to travel.

I have that very same set up in my house & it is excellent.


----------



## shell820810 (20 Aug 2013)

Would it be more cost effective to just have the stove and radiators, with oil as a back up.  I would prefer to leave myself open to other options in the future, but it all seems too "new" and expensive at the minute, such as geothermal, and not so cost effective.  Even pellet burners seems as though they will be cheaper in the future, and I would move from oil at that stage.

What do you think is the best setup on a blank canvas? Its a rural location, gas is not an option.


----------



## Shane007 (20 Aug 2013)

It won't be as straight forward as that. You will need to meet Part L of the Building Regs so an oil boiler will not contribute to any part of that requirement. A wood burning stove will but a coal stove won't.
Heat pumps, solar, pv, wind, etc. contribute so depending on your heat load requirement, generally heat pump is generally the best option but a fully modulating one. Also ensure that you have good achievement on air tightness levels.


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Aug 2013)

Shell
Your house is going to be occupied 'all day most days' 

While heating systems are top of most peoples list starting out, may I suggest you concentrate on achieving the maximum solar gain for free! and the optimum insulation levels for your location. Some extra time & effort spent at design stage, getting the details right will save you money and torment in the long run.

Id recommend you carry-out a phpp calculation even if your not interested in passive house certification 

You say that having lived in a 'poorly insulated and draughty house' that this is your 'top priority'. What I find is people loose sight of this when they see the cost that good quality windows and building fabric cost for they're  '2800 sq ft' monster! 

Please pay attention and give due consideration to your designer and design - and consider cutting 500sqft of your idea of what size your house needs to be, so you can afford to do what you claim is your 'top priority'. speaking as designer not interested in travelling to the north


----------



## shell820810 (23 Aug 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

